# Mystery - Truss Frame



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 16, 2015)

Picked up this cool truss frame over the weekend. Can anyone ID?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 16, 2015)

Fish mouth joint reminds me of Columbia built. As does the fork. Nice to see different makes of truss frames.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2015)

Way Kool Dave.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 16, 2015)

I was going to say "J. W. Grady" out of Woostah Mass, but the fish mouthing on the truss looks different. Also, I think JWG's truss had lugs on it (seat post, maybe head tubing).  There was one on ebay a few months ago.  I'll try to dig up some pics….


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2015)

. That fork is Columbia but the drop outs are not Columbia.  Fish mouth lugs.  Badge holes?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 16, 2015)

is it possible it was built from parts from different manufacturers? i thought you could buy lugs and such through supply houses?.......just my totally unfounded guess


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 18, 2015)

Westfield fork, frame??? I like the shallow truss.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 19, 2015)

*Westminster?*

The frame looks like my westminster, made by simmons hardware. Paul G thought it was Westfield built as well. 
very cool frame.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sure does look like the same frame - cool.


----------



## wspeid (Jun 19, 2015)

Yankee Doodler, 

Were you thinking of this lugged truss frame?


----------

